# I'm Looking for Someone to Transcribe Sound into Piano or Staff Reduction



## Rodney Money (Nov 28, 2015)

This is simply a rough draft in progress that I played into a Kurweil digital piano back in the late 90's but starting in early next year, I want to turn it into a full composition, but I don't want to take the time to figure out what in the world I played back in the day. So, I'm possibly looking for someone to do a piano reduction, then I can continue working on it until it's a real piece and not just a rough draft.


----------



## Luke W (Nov 28, 2015)

I do transcription work here in Nashville for publishers, songwriters, etc. I'd be glad to help - PM me if you'd like to discuss.


----------

